

Ask HN: Who's up for a Triangle (NC) Hackers & Founders Meetup next week? - mindcrime

Thinking about scheduling a RTP Hackers &#38; Founders Meetup for next Friday, the 17th.  I know the holiday season makes scheduling touchy this time of year, but it would be nice to get in one last gathering just before the end of the year... call it a chance to reflect on our successes and failures in 2010 and make plans for 2011.<p>If anybody is in, let me know.  If there's enough interest, I'll try to arrange a venue where we can get a room to ourselves.  If it looks like there may only be a couple of us, maybe we can just pick any pub that's convenient and head there.
======
mindcrime
For reference:

<http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/>

Also, finding a venue that could confirm space for up to 30 people on the 17th
proved easier than expected, so I went ahead and reserved space, and scheduled
the meetup. Please see:

[http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/15690999...](http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/15690999/)

to RSVP.

Hope to see all of you (well... within reason) there!

